
There Are Now 12 Programs to Help You GET INTO a Coding Bootcamp - coursereport
https://www.coursereport.com/blog/coding-bootcamp-prep-programs-the-ultimate-guide
======
antiffan
Great piece. I started First Step Coding, one of the programs listed, and the
greatest benefit I see in these programs is the chance to try out coding
before getting fully committed.

Some of my students find out they love coding and have an opportunity to get
into a more selective bootcamp. Others get a lower risk opportunity to fail
fast. I consider both of these to be great outcomes in a prep program.

